# Cro cop Sig Request



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The Request:

I want an awesome Cro Cop sig to rock for this upcoming fight.!


Pics:
whatever pics you choose to use.


Title: Cro cop


Sub-Text: "Always My Champion"


More Sub-Text: NCC


Colors: Whatever colors you choose


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: if you want..


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn no one lol I see where all the love is haha


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't reply as I'm not sure if I'll have time before UFC 110  I'll try and do it tomorrow if I can, otherwise sorry dude


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never saw it, I will definatly give it a go tonight.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> I didn't reply as I'm not sure if I'll have time before UFC 110  I'll try and do it tomorrow if I can, otherwise sorry dude


oh thats no problem bud its cool if you can't..



Toxic said:


> I never saw it, I will definatly give it a go tonight.


Thanx buddy.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Damn no one lol I see where all the love is haha


your as PS master thats why:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will give it a go this evening. It won't be as great as Toxic's but I love using PS so I will put one up later.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will give it a go this evening. It won't be as great as Toxic's but I love using PS so I will put one up later.


We were all where you are bud just keep at it and keep working on your skills and you will be making amazing ones in no time..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> We were all where you are bud just keep at it and keep working on your skills and you will be making amazing ones in no time..


I'm not complaining. :thumb02:

I enjoy using PS and have been learning a lot lately.


----------

